# Who's gonna win it IYO?



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Who's gonna win it? 

I'll go for Spain even though my heart is going to be for SCG in a possible final between them.


----------



## BlackHell (Sep 9, 2003)

Greece will win it cause they have the best team


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

My predictions:

Spain-Israel 80-66
Serbia and Montenegro-Lithuania 81-83
France-Russia 88-81
Greece-Italy 75-68

Spain-Greece 75-74
France-Lithuania 85-90

Final

Spain-Lithuania 90-88 in overtime

3rd place

Greece-France 77-85


----------



## gvergoulas (Jul 4, 2003)

France will probably beat Spain in the finals.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

France have the most fun-to-watch style of game. My favourite right now.


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

If they play seriously, France is unbeatable...
They have good defenser and good scorer. The only problem: there is no shooters in this team.
But I this they'll win...


----------



## gvergoulas (Jul 4, 2003)

> there is no shooters in this team


They have one good shooter, Laurent Foirest, but I don't really know how he's been playing so far? I'm hoping for a Greece v France final even though this is very unlikely. Greece can beat Italy but I'm not sure thay can beat Spain (assuming they beat Isreal)....


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I had the same fear about France not having enough shooters before the tournament but so far they did pretty well. Foirest is having a great tournament, he leads France in scoring (15.7 points per game) with an excellent shooting percentage (14/28 overall and 8/16 three pointers in three games). Tariq Abdul Wahad, Moustapha Sonko and Alain Digbeu, who are not exactly shooters, have also been very consistent.
I'm beginning to be more worried about our big guys : Jerome Moiso played very well in the first game against Bosnia but now it seems that he lost confidence. Florent Pietrus and Cyril Julian are nice role players and above average defenders/rebounders but you can't really count on them to do much damage on offense. Oh well, I guess you just have to wait and see...


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

Foirest is able to be a great shooter for some game. When he's one fire, he can win a game alone. But he's not regular. For the moment, his shoot is here, that's ok. But it's not sure it'll be like this every game.
Parker is able to kill a game with his shoots, like sonko and Digbeu, but it's not like Rigaudeau, Sciarra or maybe Risacher...
For Moiso he don't play this last 3 years and he's not habit to be an important player, he don't know how to play. But it's a great player who is able to a leader.
Pietrus and Julian are warrios. Pietrus is one of the best defender of europe and he's able to score some time, to help the team.

I think if they continue to play like now, they 'll beat Russia. Abdul Wahad can stop Kirilinko with Diaw.

An other problem is the rebound... But we'll see...


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I got to go with Spain. They have shown an enviable basketball level, both on offense and defense, against strong teams like Serbia and Russia.

Anyway, it remains difficult to believe it even for me. The feeling of a eventual collapse it's too big. I imagine a hard rival defense, concentrating its efforts in the paint, not allowing Gasol to make those easy baskets, an off-day for Navarro (he always has some) and an unfortunate day from the three-pointer. That's my nightmare.


----------



## Joey Tribbiani (Aug 17, 2003)

Do NOT underestimate the heart of the Champion !
I think if S&M win today's match against lithuania ( chances for that without peja are 30% ),they are going to be new-old champs.Today player of the game is going to be Marko Jaric.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

spain is a very good team but thanks to gasol

i like france. parker is the leader but to me france looks more team than spain 

but i voted for greece


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I voted for Greece too because I was hoping we would win but unfortunately it didn't happen  

Anyway my money is on Lithuania. Any team can win though. I don't really trust the french team and I think the Italians will outsmart Gasol and Navaroo and beat them but we'll see what happens.


----------

